# My USB Ethernet interface does not autostart automatically

## javeree

I have a routing PC with 

1. an internal Ethernet (udev renamed to ethm) interface connected to internet (dhcp client)

2. a usb based wlan interface (udev renamed to wlanu) to provide internal wlan using hostapd

3. a usb based ethernet interface (udev renamed to ethu) to provides internal lan services.

both usb based interface are bound in a bridge, which gets an IP address.

```

# /etc/conf.d/net.ethu

config_ethu="null"

rc_need="net.br0"

bridge_add_ethu="br0"

# /etc/conf.d/net.br0

config_br0="192.168.4.1 netmask 255.255.266.255.0 broadcast 192.268.4.255"

bridge_br0=""

# /etc/rc.conf

rc_hotplug="net.ethu"

# /etc/conf.d/udev

#rc_coldplug="YES"

```

In the past, either when I rebooted the PC with the usb stick present or when I hotplugged the usb stick, /etc/init/d/net/ethu was automatically started.

Yesterday I rebooted my PC since man months, and found out that this automatic starting of the service matching the usb based interface does not happen anymore. 

I see that udev still detects and renames the interface, but the service is not started automatically.

I can manually start the service without problem.

Somewhere I have a faint memory that I've seen some message that somethign was changing related to networking and how interfaces were started, but I could not find this back. Can someone help out and tell what I have to do to let net.ethu start auomatically on usb plugin ?

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/conf.d/net.ethu
> 
> config_ethu="null"
> 
> rc_need="net.br0"
> ...

 

Probably nothing needs your net.ethu service.

Depending on the way you want it to work, you will have to add some "need", "use", "before/after" relations or add net.ethu to your runlevel.

----------

